# Reds in extreme S IL



## pirogue66 (Apr 14, 2014)

Can anyone suggest types of places to look for Reds...Beefsteaks ..etc in extreme S IL ?
I know I know ur not suppose to eat em....but I grew up eatin them but havent found them in numbers since I moved here.
Thanks


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

The Benton Community Park. North end up against the interstate. Never tried them but they all over.


----------

